# مشروع كبير( أصنع روبورت)



## mustafa93 (10 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....*
طالما بحثت عن هذا الموضوع ولم اجد ما يسعفني به من اي موقع
ولا الخبرة العلمية في المشاريع الموجودة في المنتديات الاخرى 
أرتيت ان اسجل بهذا الموقع الضخم والمفيد والمختص من اجل الاستفادة من خبراتكم من مهندسين مختصين و هاويون ألكترونيك 
علما بأن هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع والجميل
والموضوع الذي اود أن نتشارك به هو صناعة الروبورت
نعم كلما نظرنا الى هذا الكلمة نجد أن هذه الكلمة صعبة النظر اليها صعب تحقيقها
صعب ترجمتها في عقولنا نظن ان هذه الكلمة نحن العرب لا نستطيع ان نترجمها الى واقع عملي وان ترجمناها تكون سيارة تتحرك يمينا او شمالا 
لماذا نحن العرب هكذا نرى الافلام الامريكية ونندهش بالقوة التي لديهم في الصناعات والاجهزة والمتفجرات و قوة خارقة و مراكب فضائية وما الى ذلك
ان القوة التي لديهم هي قوة الاعلام نعم قوة الدعاية والترويج
لا نستطيع ان ننكر ايضا لديهم قوة العلم
والذي اخذو بها ووصلوا الى هذه المرحلة من التطور والعمران الحضاري
نعم فالتطور معادلة بسيطة
1+1=2
و1+1+1+1+1+س...=ما لا نهاية من التطور
ان القران الكريم اول ما دعا الى العلم في سورة العلق
فأخذوا الغرب بالتعلم
ودعا ايضا بالتعاون
فأستطاعوا ان يصنعوا الاجهزة
وأخذوا بالتشاور 
فوصلوا لما وصلوه اليوم
اسف على الايطال ولكن نبدا بسم الله تعالى نضع اهم اهذاف المشروع
علما بان المشروع مفتوح لكم وانتوا الذي ستكتبوه
فانا ليس بمدير اتفلسف عليكم بكثر كلامي
:77:
الهدف:-
1-التعاون.
2-التعلم.
3-صناعة الالة متطورة تسمى روبورت لها خصائص معينة واهداف معينة.
المخلص المفيد:-
في هذا الموضوع سنقوم بالتعاون في صناعة روبورت له مزايا محددة و قابل للتطور 
علما بانه سيكون على مستوى معقد
قصتي مع الروبورت:
قبل تقريبا شهر جأتني فكرة فجاة بدون مقدمات بصناعة روبورت
علما بأني كنت في الامتحانات 
والافكار في راسي تتصادم بين هذا وهذا فكتبت افكاري في كراسة صغيرة وبعدها جاءت العطلة اسبوعين فجئت اعمل بافكاري بروبورت بسيط لان الافكار موجودة ومجهز لها عدة دوائر اللكترونية في رأسي ولكن لا يمكن تحقيقها بدون استشارة او تكون صعبة بعض الشي في الدقة والحسابات فمثلا جئت لصناعة روبورت جدا بسيط يتحرك عبر لاسلكي ويحرك يديه ويتكلم بصوتي ولكن فشل في التركيب وعدم توفر المواد والحماسة في وقت العطلة
تسألون انفسكم الان كم هذا الموضوع ممل وغير مجدي متى سنبدأ في الجانب العملي ؟
سبدأ باذن الله في تحديد خصائصه اولا ثم جوانب العملية
ولكن انتظر ردودكم بالترحيب في هذا الموضوع اولا ومن ثم نبدا على بركة الله
سلام

ملاحظة عند الرد
رجاء اخواني اخواتي من لا يود المشاركة في المشروع فأفضل ان لا يرد مطلقا
لان غالبا ما تكون الردود للذين لا يودون المشاركة بان الموضوع صعب او استهزائية
او محبطة وسلبية فافسحوا الطريق لاخوانكم الجادين ولا تحبطوهم بردودكم السلبية
انتظر ردودكم للبدء في العمل


----------



## haci farid (12 فبراير 2009)

ابدء على بركة الله وكل الاعضاء معك


----------



## يونس communication (12 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله في شباب الأمة الطموح ابأ على بركة الله وأنا معكم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 فبراير 2009)

اخي واخواني الاعزاء

:15: من باب رفع الهمه :15:

لقد قمت انا ومجموعه من زملاي بعمل مشروع تخرج يساعد الاشخاص الفاقدي البصر :87: على التحرك بشكل افضل واسمه ( BLIND GUIDE ) ويعتبر روبوت مصغر

 يعتمد هذا الجهاز على الامواج فوق الصوتيه في التحسس للبيئه المحيطه به فهو يستخدم مرسل امواج فوق صوتيه ومستقبل من جهه اليمين ومستقبل من جهه اليسار وعلى اساس هذه البيانات يتخذ الجهاز القرارت المناسبه عن طريق العقل الخاص به وهوعباره عن متحكم صغري ( pic16f877a )

يقوم هذا الجهاز بقياده الشخص الاعمى الى الطريق الصحيح ويمكن للمستخدم ان يصدر الاوامر الى هذا الروبوت للاستكشاف عن البيئه المحيطه عن طريق اربعه مفاتيح عند قبضه اليد

لقد نجح المشروع بشكل ممتاز وحصل على المرتبه الاولى في المشاريع المقدمه بنسبة 97% ​


----------



## محمدحسكل (12 فبراير 2009)

موفق انشاء الله بعملك


----------



## mustafa93 (13 فبراير 2009)

*نبدأ على بركة الله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*الخطوة الاولى :-
تعيين اهداف الروبورت ( طبعا هذي افكاري يرجى منكم تطويرها والاضافة عليها)
1_روبورت قادر على التحرك بكل الاتجاهات بواسطة التحكم الاسلكي والذي سيكون التحكم اللاسلكي
من خلال الكمبيوتر وذلك بربط الكمبيوتر بجهاز ارسال لاسلكي ذو مدى محدد 
2_له قدرة على التصوير الذي امامه ونقله للشخص المتحكم به.
3_قادر على سماع الاصوات ونقلها.
4_قادر على التكلم بصفة المتحكم.
5_يتأثر باللمس.
كانت هذه الافكار التي افهمها
اما التي لا اعرفها وارجوا منكم تطويرها
1_طبعا ليس لدي معرفة بالميكروكونترولر ولكن هي التي ستكون بمثابة المتحكم هل كلامي صحيح
2_هل بأمكاننا ان نضيف أليه ذاكرة خارجية مثلا ميكرو سيدي مثل المستعملة في الموبايلات تختزن الاوامر والاصوات .
3_هل بأمكاننا ان نجعله يفكر ويصدر تصرفات من الذاكرة الموجودة
مثلا يتكلم كلمة معينة يستوردها من الذاكرة عندما تصبح قيم منطقية معينة في المتحكم
يشعر بها من خلال الحساسات الموجودة به
**4_وهذه الفكرة التي سيكتمل من خلا لها المشروع وهي ان نعمل له برنامج من الكمبيوتر
قادر على ارسال الاوامر وقادر على ان يعمل تحديث له وللمعلومات المختزنة به


**ولدي الكثير ولكن اريد ان ارى رأيكم اولا
شاهدوا اولا الصورة للمخطط ومن ثم اعطوني رأيك
*


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 فبراير 2009)

ok ممكن نبدأ من هذ المخطط الصندوقي 

وانا رايي ان نقسم العمل على مجموعات بحيث كل مجموعه تختص بجزء معين وتعمل عليه من جميع النواحي 

وان يكون هذا المشروع باسم الملتقى

ايش رايكم


----------



## abuhajer06 (13 فبراير 2009)

يا أخواني أنا من المبتدئين ...
أرجوكم .. أرجوكم أعطونا الأبدجيات ...
الصوة المرفقة من الأخ مصطفى 93 ممتازة ... بس هل من مزيد

ربوبت يصلي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM9rm5zqAPohttp://www.0zz0.com/realpic.php?s=12&pic=2009/02/13/19/233263491.jpg


----------



## mustafa93 (13 فبراير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> ok ممكن نبدأ من هذ المخطط الصندوقي
> 
> وانا رايي ان نقسم العمل على مجموعات بحيث كل مجموعه تختص بجزء معين وتعمل عليه من جميع النواحي
> 
> ...




مشكور الاخ محمد القبالي ولكن في لنوضح الفكرة في البداية ولتناقش بها واريدكم ان تضيفوا عليها 
ونفهمها جيدا ومن ثم نستطيع فعل اي شيء وارجوا ان ترد على استفساراتي بخصوص الذاكرة و تشرح لنا قليلا عن المتحكم الميكروكونترولر


واهم شيء اريدك تعلق على المخطط وتزيد عليه من خبرتك


----------



## mustafa93 (13 فبراير 2009)

abuhajer06 قال:


> يا أخواني أنا من المبتدئين ...
> أرجوكم .. أرجوكم أعطونا الأبدجيات ...
> الصوة المرفقة من الأخ مصطفى 93 ممتازة ... بس هل من مزيد
> 
> ...



الاخ abuhajer تابع معنا الموضوع فنحن ايضا نبدا من الصفر
و نحن الان في مرحلو وضع المخططات للروبورت
وتحديد مميزاته فذا كان لك اي اقتراح نحن نرحب به:16:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 فبراير 2009)

:56::56::56::56::56: سلام للجميع  :56::56::56::56::56:

اخواني الاعزاء في المرفقات Block Diagram للروبوت اريد من الجيمع الاطلاع عليه ومن ثم ننتقل الى موضوع المناقشه بحيث نناقش كل جزء من المخطط على حده اعني ان مناقشه المشروع تبدأ من المخطط التوضيحي, فمن خلال المخطط التوضيحي سنعرف عن مقدرتنا على صنع مثل هذا الروبوت.

وبالنسبه لموضوع الشرح عن المتحكم فاطلب من الاخوه التوجه الى الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=95741​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 فبراير 2009)

:19: عفوا اخواني في البلوك الخاص بالمتحسسات :19: ​ 
6- Mice.

7- Speaker.


----------



## mustafa93 (14 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا الاخ محمد القبالي بدأنا نتفهم المرحلة الاولى و مخطط جميل جدا
لاحظ ان كل ما كثرت المتحسسات اصبحت العمل اكثر تطورا واجمل ولكن ماهو متحسس الرطوبة وكيف يمكن صنعه 
نحتاج الى باور سبلاي متطور بحيث يوجد به أكثر من جهد واستطاعة عالية ويكون قابل للشحن
وحدة التحكم اللاسلكي يجب ان تكون ارسال استقبال مؤكد
أما storage unit لم افهمها فكيف تكون هل هي بطاقة ام ic معين رجاء توضيح هذه الفكرة
حتى نبدا في تصميم الدوائر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبه لمتحسس الرطوبه فعمله يكمن في تحسس رطوبه البيئه المحيطه بالروبوت وانا لم اتعامل مع هذه المتحسسات من قبل ولكن عند الحاجه سنتعرف كيف نتعامل معها.

اما storage unit عباره عن IC يستخدم لتخزين البيانات فيه ويمكن استدعاء هذه البيانات من قبل المتحكم


----------



## mustafa93 (14 فبراير 2009)

*storage unit جميل جدا عمل هذا ic ممكن صورة له او رابط شرح اليه 
واعتبر اننا بدأنا في مرحلة المناقشة
*


----------



## mustafa93 (14 فبراير 2009)

الاخ محمد القبالي خطرت لي فكرة 
للروبورت هل بأمكاننا أن نجعله يستجيب بالاوامر الصوتية
مثلا عندما يقول له صاحبه تحرك فيحلل الاوامر ويقارنها بما اختزن في ذاكرته
وعندي فكرة أخرى خلي اكتبها قبل لا تطير مني
شنو رأيك انو يتعلم من تصرفات الانسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أي وذلك مثلا عند تصرف معين من الانسان فهو يقوم باختزان قيم المتغيرات التي حدثت عند مجساته
مثال انو يبعد ايده عن النار 
مثلا هو بعده ما يعرف انو النار تحرق
لما قرب منها يتغير قيم الحرارة بواسطة المجس الحراري الذي بيده ولما تفوت درجة معينة
يبعد ايه فجأة وما يكرره هل حركه
ولكن قبله يجب ان تكون لديه معلومات فطرية تكون مخزنة بذاكرته
مثلا لا يجب ان تتعدى درجة الحرارة 70 مئوي بأي جزء من جسمه
شنو رأيك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 فبراير 2009)

شوف المرفقات 

http://para.maxim-ic.com/en/search.mvp?fam=memory&489=EEPROM&157=1-Wire&tree=memory

​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 فبراير 2009)

الفكره هذه راح تكلف بشكل كبير جدا وتحتاج الى مختص في معالجه الصوره


----------



## mustafa93 (15 فبراير 2009)

نظرت الى المرفقات وفهمت انها ذاكرة 20 كيلو بايت ولكن كم سعرها وهل هي متوفرة في شمال افريقيا مثلا


مثل ما قلت الفكرة تكلف لكن هل بامكاننا تحكم به بأوامر الصوتية 
بحيث يقارنها بما اختزن عنده في ذاكرته لاني مثلا اريد ان اجعله يتعايش ويفهم بالدرجة الاولى


----------



## عراقية الاصل (15 فبراير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> الفكره هذه راح تكلف بشكل كبير جدا وتحتاج الى مختص في معالجه الصوره


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي مستعدة ان اساعدكم في معالجة الصور ولكن ياريت تفهموني ماذا تريدون بالضبط؟؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخت عراقيه الاصل المطلوب هو عمل روبوت يكون شبيه بشكل كبير بالانسان يعني يمتلك العديد من الحواس ومن هذه الحواس النظر, والتي هي عباره عن كاميرا او اثنتين يستخدمها للتعرف على الاشكال التي تواجهه ومعرفة ما هيتها واسمائها وغير ذلك.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجو ان تكوني فهمتي الموضوع


----------



## ادور (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## mustafa93 (15 فبراير 2009)

أوكي ممكن نبدأ بالروبورت الان ممكن جهاز ارسال واستقبال جيد وذو مسافة لا تقل عن 200 متر
وعندي سؤال هل يمكن تحميل موجات مربعة على الموجة الحاملة وباي طريقة يتم ذلك 
ممكن المخططات المتاحة امامنا
وكيف سيكون جهاز التحكم بالروبورت


----------



## mustafa93 (15 فبراير 2009)

الاخت عراقية الاصل مثلما قال اخي محمد قبالي هل يمكن معالجة الصورة المأخوذة من كاميرا الموجودة على الروبورت 
بحيث يتمكن من تحديد اي مجسم ويصدر اشارة المناسبة لذلك ارجوا الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عراقية الاصل (16 فبراير 2009)

اخوتي ممكن اساعدكم بس من ناحية تحديد نوع الاشكال فهذا بحر من العلم بهذا المجال ولكن استطيع ان ابدأ معكم بالتوسع بهذا المجال ونتوكل على الله ان شاء الله ولايوجد شئ صعب ممكن ان تتم المعالجة عن طريق ارسالها بالكاميرا
والمعالجة تكون برمجيا ان شاء الله


----------



## mustafa93 (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين الاخت عراقية الاصل بأنتظار بدء شرحك عن معاجة الصور برمجيا


----------



## mustafa93 (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين الاخت عراقية الاصل بأنتظار بدء شرحك عن معالجة الصور برمجيا


----------



## mustafa93 (17 فبراير 2009)

هل ممكن من احد ان يشرح لنا كيفية التحكم في المنفذ المتوازي بالكمبيوتر باستخدام فيجول بيسك6


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخ مصطفى يمكن ان نحمل موجه مربعه فوق موجه حامله عن طريق عمل modulation من المرسل ثم dimodulation عند المستقبل, هذه هي المعلومات التي عندي مع اني لم اجرب هذه الطريقه بعد ولكن عندي كتاب جيد عن هذا الموضوع في الرابط التالي
http://www.2shared.com/file/4738885/f616568c/RF_microwave_circuit_design_for_wireless_aplli.html


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخت عراقيه الاصل احنا ممكن نبدأ من شكل الانسان وبعض الاشكال الاخرى ( مربعه مثلثه ... اشكال حيوانات ..... بعض الاشكال الموجوده في المنزل ... فقط )


----------



## عراقية الاصل (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني ان شاءلله راح ابدأ معكم بشرح اساسيات المعالجة الصورية ولكن ستتم باذن الله بعد ان اقوم بترتيبها وسوف تكون على شكل مراحل ان شاءالله..........
ولكن اتوقع ان هذه المعالجة تعتبر اخر مرحلة من عمل الروبوت انتم ابداوا بالاساس ثم اخر شئ البرمجة والمعالجة الصورية ............ وسوف اقوم بلبحث عن اسهل الطرق لكي تكون ناجحة في العمل
وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله للجميع


----------



## عراقية الاصل (17 فبراير 2009)

عفواا عندي سؤال انتم على اي لغة برمجية سوف تعتمدون بالعمل ؟؟؟ حتى في نفس الوقت اشرح المعالجة الصورية ومعها البرمجة .........
عندي معلومات عن السي شارب والماتلاب والسي بلس بلس ؟
ماذا تقترحون ؟؟؟


----------



## Multisim9 (18 فبراير 2009)

*Matlab 2008*



عراقية الاصل قال:


> عفواا عندي سؤال انتم على اي لغة برمجية سوف تعتمدون بالعمل ؟؟؟ حتى في نفس الوقت اشرح المعالجة الصورية ومعها البرمجة .........
> عندي معلومات عن السي شارب والماتلاب والسي بلس بلس ؟
> ماذا تقترحون ؟؟؟


 
أكيد ماتلاب ..... وإذا ممكن نسخة 2008 ... لأنه يمكن عمل تخريج للأوامر بعد تشكيلها على الماتلاب إلى المنفذ التسلسلي rs232 أو usb وبعدها على دارة الإرسال الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر المتحكم .. طبعا الدارة عبارة عن متحكم يشكل واجهة ربط بين الكمبيوتر ودارة الإرسال .. وطبعا إذا في مجال تنتظروني أنا على وشك الانتهاء من تصميم هذه الدارة ..... (دوامي بالجامعة صعب شوي )


----------



## أبوأسامه الحمري (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وربنا يديك العافيه


----------



## mustafa93 (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم.......
وينكم اراكم خملتوا هذا حساس للمس بالدائرة 555 ممكن يفيدنا بالروبورت
بس عندي سؤال الحساس عندما يتم لمسه يعطي اشارة 3.5 فولت كيف يمكن ان اجعله مثلا 
يعطي صوت عندما يلمسه احد
اريد مثلا دائرة بسيطة لتخزين الصوت واسترجاعه


----------



## mustafa93 (20 فبراير 2009)

الدائرة سارفقها فيما بعد


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 فبراير 2009)

انامنتظر الدائره وبعدين راح اشرح كيف راح يكون التعامل معها


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 فبراير 2009)

اين الشباب المشاركين في هذا المشروع


----------



## mustafa93 (27 فبراير 2009)

*نكمل بأذن الله*

اود ان أتأسف لتأخري عن الرد جدا جدا وهذا مخطط لدائرة





الدائرة عبارة عن مفتاح كهربي باللمس
ويكون الخرج في الطرف ثلاثة


----------



## احمد رونى (28 فبراير 2009)

انا فى الفرقه التانيه هندسه اليكترونيات منوف ممكن تدخلونى معاكم فى المشروع بس ان مبتدىء
​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بك احمد روني وارجو ان تفيدنا بقدر ماتستطيع


----------



## احمد رونى (1 مارس 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اهلا بك احمد روني وارجو ان تفيدنا بقدر ماتستطيع


شكرا لك اخ محمد واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد واتعهد انى لن ابخل علي هذا المنتدى بشىء اعرفه
واتمنى من الكل ذلك​


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة (2 مارس 2009)

هلا بكل الي سبقوني..بصراحه اخوكم مبتدئ تماما في مجال الالكترونيات..بس عندي رغبه ملحه في اتقان المجال..استميحكم ساتطفل على موائد ابداعكم ابتغاء الفائده..
انا بالفرقه الثانيه بايوميديكال


----------



## احمد رونى (4 مارس 2009)

اين العمل يا رجال مفيش حد بقى يخش على المنتدى ليه


----------



## eng\semsema (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا احيكم على فكرة المشروع واتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا 

انا فكرت اعمل مشروع روبوت لمادة ادرسها وهى هندسة برمجيات بس اللى هتعمق فيه اكتر ان يكون فى مشكلة بيحلها هذا الروبوت وهحللها وهعمل برمجتها بإذن الله ----------
انا قريت الموضوع كامل واستفادت بس عاوزة اعرف تفاصيل عن هدف او المسكلة اللى هيحلها الروبوت مش مجرد عمل روبوت فقط --------- علشان ااقدر احدد اذا كنت هقدر اشترك معاكم فى هذا المشروع ام لا 
ولو فهمت الفكرة هقدر اشارك فى التحليل والبرمجة لانى لم اتعرض لدراسة الالكترونيات بتعمق ---- اتمنى رد سريع لانى هبدأ هذه الايام فى المشروع 

بالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## محمدالقبالي (6 مارس 2009)

الفكره من عمل المشروع هو محاوله عمل روبوت يحاكي او يقارب حواس الانسان ......

اعذروني انا مشغول عند اختبارات final


----------



## mustafa93 (8 مارس 2009)

الفكرة مثل ما سبق الذكر روبورت يحاكي حواس الانسان و قادر للتعايش
و قابل للتحديث على مجال سوفت وير
بمعنى انه يمكن ان تقوم بتحديث البرامج التي تتحكم به 
ويمكن ربطه بالكمبيوتر 
كما بهذه الفكرة يمكن ان تتطور لتصل لمرحلة التحكم به عن طريق النت يعني انته مثلا في دولة من الدول 
وهو بدولة اخرى وبذلك يمكن ان تتحكم به عن طريق النت
ليقوم بأي وظيفة


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .....................
اولا احيكم على المشروع الجميل ................واتنمى لكم التوفيق 

واريد الاشتراك معكم .............. حيث انى فى رابعة اتصلات وممكن اعتبر ان ده مشروع تخرجى


----------



## far (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .... لقد اعجبني الموضوع ...... وهدا الرابط قد يساعد في معرفة طرق الابصار http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-8631-vision-par-ordinateur.html


----------



## far (10 مارس 2009)

http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-8631-vision-par-ordinateur.html


----------



## Fawaz_syr (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي انا عملت مشروعي كان ذراع روبوت (ذراع بس) خلي نتفق مع الأخوة واحد يسوي رجل و الثاني راس 
المهم هدا مشروعي انا حطيته عالمنتدى من قبل بس ما حد عبرني: 
http://fawaz.100freemb.com
عملتو عال pic 
هوي مش بس موتورات اقرأ الdocumentation بتفهمو فيو تحويل من polina ل Cartesian coordinate 
عالموقع نفسو في كل الدارات و الملفات و البرنامج
و موفق انشالله بدك أي سؤال عن اي شي انا جاهز انشالله
اقترح تبدا في المايكروكونترولر
و الشغلة بصراحة بسيطة جدا
انا مستعد صمم الدوائر 100% بس بدي حد يصمم الجزء الميكانيكي (هدا العائق الوحيد اللي كان عندي بالجهاز) 
طبعا كلو قول إنشاء الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله وبركاته 
إخوتي وأحبابي ما بدأتموه شيء رائع ولكن يحتاج إلى صبر و جديه فمثلا شركة هوندا صنعت روبوت اسمه ASIMO يمكنم البحث عنه على اليوتيوب بدأت الشركة في صتاعته منذ عشرين عاما حتى وصلوا إلى الصورة الرائعة الحاليه روبت يمشي على قدمين ,يتكلم,يجري,يرقص,يتحكم في سرعته,يرى,يتفادى العوائق,يقود الاوركسترا الموسيقي ببراعة
ليس في يوم و ليله بل عمل جاد و دؤوب لمدة عشرون عاما

وطريق الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة فلنتوكل على الله 
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لما يحبه و يرضاه
والقو نظره على هذا الروبوت أيضا على اليوتيوب

Hexapod Robot CNC Router - Cutting 3D face

وهذا أيضا

The Most Advanced Quadruped Robot on Earth

شيء مذهل وهم ليسوا أفضل منا والله قال الشيخ العلامة محمد الغزالي يصف حال المسلمين والكفار الغربيين حيث أنهم يعيشون في ظلام الكفر و نحن نعيش في نور الإيمان ولمنهم أخذوا بأسباب العلم و نحن تركناها

قال "هم قوم استيقظوا في الظلام ونحن قوم نمنا في النور"


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم مافيش حد أضاف حاجه بعدي من أمس إيه اللي حصل يا جماعه 
عندي فكرة طيبة إيه رأيكم لو نعمل الروبوت ده أجزاء يعني نعمل ذراع ثم رجل وهكذا وبعدين نجمع الأفكار على بعضها ونكون الروبوت الذي نحلم به 
هكذا تبدأ المشاريع و الإختراعات الكبيرة نواه اولا ثم تبنى عليها باقي المراحل و الإضافات 
انا ممكن اساعد في تصميم اللوح المطبوعة والميكانيكا و الإلكترونيات 
بس المشكلة دلوقتي لما حد فينا يعمل جزء أو مرحلة هاوصلها لباقي الفريق في الواقع ازاي؟


----------



## mustafa93 (13 مارس 2009)

TAREQ_BELALالسلام عليكم الاخ
احيك اولا 
طبعا اهم حاجه بالوقت الحاضر الدائرة الالكترونية بنظري لان ميكانيكية صعبة شويه اذا بيمشي على رجلين
يعني خليه مثلا ببساطة على سيارة صغيرة
يعني اهم حاجه الدائرة الالكترونية وامكانية تطويرها خلي نناقشه والتحكم فيه عن طريق الكمبيوتر


----------



## mustafa93 (13 مارس 2009)

غدا ان شاء الله سأكتب عن دارة تحكم عن طريق الكمبيوتر بمنفذ التوازي وعندي بعض استفسارات منكم يا مهندسين


----------



## شريف88 (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم وأعانكم على كل خير
بالنسبة لتطبيق المشروع
طبعا لن يرى أحدا منكم التصميم المكيانيكي إلا عن طريق الفيديو مثلا من مصنعه فالحل الأمثل في هذا هو أنكم تنشون بينكم الدوائر الإلكترونية والكودات البرمجية ويكون الشرح وافي لكل جزء حتى إذا أراد أحد التطبيق سهل عليه ذلك

وبالنسبة لي أنا فأنا مستعد أشارك معكم من الألف إلى الياء ولكني في دراسة ( وعكة ربنا يعديها على خير ) حيث أنا في السنة القبل النهائية قسم الاتصالات والالكترونيات
ولكني أعدكم بأني سآتي إلى هنا بين الحين والآخر لأنظر إذا كان أحد منكم يحتاج إلى مساعدة أٌقدر عليها أم لا

قسما بالله أنا متفائل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا من هذا الموضوع واشعر أنه بداية رااااااائعة جدااا لكل مسلم

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mustafa93 (14 مارس 2009)

:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:

طبعا هذا التحكم مبدئي للروبورت ليقوم الكمبيوتر بمثابة العقل المتحكم له بواسطة منفذ الطابعة 
الصورة تتكلم في المرفقات
اعطوني رأيكم يهمني
واقتراحاتكم بدل المحول الرقمي التماثلي
اعتقد بأمكانكم ان تبرمجوا منفذ الطابعة والمو عارف يقلول لي اعلمه كيف يتم التحكم
:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:
بعد ما تشوفوا المرفقات عندي سؤال منو يعرف كيف ندخل اوامر لمنفذ الطابعة يعلمنا لمعالجة المعلومات الاتية من الروبورت يعني input لمنفذ الطابعة وياريت الي يعرف ينطينا الكود
ارفقت برنامج صغير للتحكم بمنفذ الطابعة بأمكانكم تعديله


----------



## شريف88 (14 مارس 2009)

عادي جدا 
هو لل
parallel port
3 ports
for control 
for status
for input /output تقريبا على حسب ما فاكر
تقدر لو جبت أي داتا شيت ليه تقدر تتعامل معاه بسهولة جدااااااااااا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 مارس 2009)

....... يا شباب احييكم على تفاعلكم مع الموضوع ......

انا اقترحت من البدايه ان يتم تجزئه المشروع الى اجزاء صغريه (من مبدأ فرق تسد) مفرقه على اشخاص او مجموعات معينه بحيث كل مجموعه تعمل على انجاز جزء معين من المشروع وتطلعنا على اخر المستجدات لديهم


----------



## شريف88 (22 مارس 2009)

هو الموضوع نام ولا ايه


----------



## كونترولر (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 000 الى جميع اخوتي المجودين في الملتقى الهندسي اعرفكم بنفسي انا عضو جديد واليوم اول مشاركة لي معكماما انت يااستاذ مصطفى فوفقك الله لمشروع الروبرت وانا معك انشاء الله بكل ما اتاني الله من قوة وان لم استطع فبالدعاء


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اعجبت بالمشروع
و هو سيحتاج لمتقنين للبرمجة فقضية الذاكرة و التعلم و تقليد الانسان اظن انها تحتاج عملا كثيرا من ناحية البرمجة
و انا يمكنني الاهتمام بالجانب الميكانيكي 
و علينا تقسيم العمل بيننا


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على بذل هذا الجهد


----------



## mustafa93 (26 أبريل 2009)

يرجع الموضوع ولا ينام ان شاء الله اعذروني ايام امتحانات ولكن منذ بداية الموضوع لحد الان وانا ابحث في صناعة الروبورت وقد توصلت لعدة نتائج مفيدة يمكن ان نستفاد منها كعرب وان شاء الله سأقوم بشرح هذا النتائج لكم قريبا
واعدكم بأننا سنصنع اول روبوت عربي منافس ان شاء الله( يكون منافس للأسيمو وهو الروبورت من هوندا الافضل في العالم)


----------



## mustafa93 (29 أبريل 2009)

*نكمل بأذن الله(مجموعة دروس في التحكم والبرمجة للروبوت عن طريق منفذ الطابعة)*

مجموعة دروس في التحكم والبرمجة للروبوت عن طريق منفذ الطابعة
منفذ الطابعة يحوي 25 ابرة
بأختصار كل مبرمج يعرفه 8 للاخراج فقط و5 لادخال واخرى ولكن لايهمنا الان الا معرفة 8 للاخراج و5 للادخال
لمشاهدة صور لمنفذ الطابعة ابحث في جوجل صور عن lpt port pins
ستلاحظ ثمانية للاخراج ويكون عنوانهم &H378
وخمسة للقراءة فقط وعنوانهم &H379

سنستخدم الفيجوال بيسك للاخراج عبر المنفذ وقرائته لسهولة التعامل معه
افتح مشروع جديد
اضف الى الفورم module
وضع به الاوامر التالية

Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll" Alias "Inp32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer) As Integer
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll" Alias "Out32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer, ByVal Value As Integer)



اعملله نسخ ولصق في ال module

تحتاج للمكتبة input32.dll ابحث عنها في الجوجل وستجدها بأذن الله وقم بأضافتها في ملفات الويندوز في السيستم32
system32
اخيرا للتحكم البسيط في ليد ضوئي للاقفال والاشعال
ثبت الليد في المخرج من احد المخارج الثمانية والطرف الاخر في الارضي
واضف الامرالتالي للفورم في الفيجوال بيسك
اضف كوماند ثم ضع بداخله
Out &H378, 255

عموما احببت اعطي فكرة عن المخرج وبرمجته الا للمزيد من الفهم يوجد الكثير من المواضيع في المنتديات العربية ابحث عنها ستشرح بالتفصيل

عموما مخرج يعتبر بمثابة المتحكم بالروبوت وهو افضل من المتحكم pic لانه لايحتاج لبرمجة كثيرا ولا لشراءه وهو يفيد في التجارب ويمكن برمجته بسهولة


----------



## مهندس 1987 (30 أبريل 2009)

السلامن عليكم ابدأ اخي الكريم على بركة الله لكن كيف نبدأ؟


----------



## مهندس 1987 (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ابدأ بسم الله اخي الكريم لكن كيف نبدأ او بالاحرى من اين نبدأ؟


----------



## mustafa93 (30 أبريل 2009)

مهندس 1987 قال:


> السلام عليكم ابدأ بسم الله اخي الكريم لكن كيف نبدأ او بالاحرى من اين نبدأ؟


الاخ العزيز المهندس
الان انا حأكتب بعض الاشياء التي ستفيدنا في الروبوت بأمكانك ايضا ان تفيدنا في اي شي تعرفه عن هذا المجال ومن ثم نضع المخطط الاساسي للروبوت
انا الكترونيا تقريبا قادر ولكن بعض العوائق الميكانيكية تمنعني

على كل حال انا جربت اعمل روبوت يتكلم ويتحرك ويسلم بأيده ويساعد في حمل الاغراض 
سأعطيك فكرتي لاحقا بعد نجاحها وسأشرحها بالتفصيل

ولكن اهم العوائق التي تواجهني الموتورات الكهربية وقلة عزمها وعدم توفر الجير بوكس وعدم القدرة على استعمالها في رفع الاشياء لقلة عزمه ولكنها سريعة جدا
و لا اعرف كيفية تغيير مرور التيار بها لتسير في الاتجاهين
هذا من جهه ومن جهه اخرى



الحساسات

لدي حساس للمس وهو بسيط بالدائرة 555
ولكن لا يوجد لدي حساس حرارة 
وحساس اي ار لتجنب العوائق لا اعرف كيف استعمله

اي واحد يعرف يحل بعض من مشاكلي في التصنيع رجاء المساعدة وهذا ما كتبت الموضوع من اجله

اما ما قدرت عليه فهو ان اتحكم بسيارة لاسلكلية عبر منفذ الطابعة
وتوجيهها باي اتجاه وذلك اختبار حدد لي ان استعمل السيارة لجعلها القاعدة التي يتحرك عليها الروبوت

ومن ثم استعمال 4 موتورات في اليد ولكن لم اعرف كيف اعمل موتور للامساك بأشياء

وربطت لاسلكي صوتي العاب للاطفال في الكمبيوتر بمخرج الصوت واخر بمثابة مخرج الصوت للروبوت

وتحكمت بالكلمات التي يخرجها الروبوت عبر الاداة الميكروسوفت
text to speech
الموجودة في الفيجوال بيسك

وبأمكانه التكلم عبرها عن اي كلمة بانجليزي للاسف لعدم توفر العربي
المهم يتكلم بكلمات انا احددها عندما يتحسس وجود شخص مثلا فيسلم عليه

وبأمكاني جعله ينفذ مجموعه من التعليمات عندما تتكلم معه ايضا عبر لاسلكي الموجود به

الفكره سهله يا شباب بس اريد مشاركة منكم وهمه


----------



## احمد رونى (1 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم ممكن تشرحلنا ازاى بدأت واكيد ان شاء الله هنوصل 
لو كل يوم شويه شرح مبسط


----------



## سوسو9 (2 مايو 2009)

توكل على الله وابداواحنا معاك


----------



## soft1 (7 يونيو 2009)

لك يا شباب منا مخطط نظامي كل هل حكي مالو فائدة 

شكرا على كل الجهود


----------



## عبقر 2009 (9 يونيو 2009)

أنا معك يا أخى و كل المعلومات التى تريدها أنا سوف أوفرها لك


----------



## شهاب اليمن (9 يونيو 2009)

هناك مؤلفات خاصه بالروبوتات من العاب الاطفال الى الرجل الالي


----------



## محمد شبيب (26 يونيو 2009)

الاخوان الاعزاء
الفكرة جيدة ولكني ارى ان المشاركين ما يريدون الا الاماني فكما بدأت الفكرة انتهت واني ارى ان الموضوع صعب بشكله النهائي وياليت لو بدانا بشيء بسيط وطورناه مثلا يشترك الاخوة اللذين لديهم فكرة في المايكروكونترولر بتنفيذ قراءة مدخل عن طريق متحسس حرارة مثلا فان وصلت الى مدى معين ولمستها ذراع الروبورت يبدأ الجزء الثاني وهو الميكانيكي من قبل الاخوة اللذين لديهم فكرة ميكانيكية برفع ذراع الروبورت الى مستوى معين وان استطعنا تنفيذ هذا الجزء ممكن تطويره الى جزء اخر والسلام عليكم


----------



## moon_moon (27 يونيو 2009)

انا عارفه انى جيت متاخر بس عايزه اعرف انتوا لسه مكملين ولا ايه


----------



## Fawaz_syr (28 يونيو 2009)

محمد شبيب قال:


> الاخوان الاعزاء
> الفكرة جيدة ولكني ارى ان المشاركين ما يريدون الا الاماني فكما بدأت الفكرة انتهت واني ارى ان الموضوع صعب بشكله النهائي وياليت لو بدانا بشيء بسيط وطورناه مثلا يشترك الاخوة اللذين لديهم فكرة في المايكروكونترولر بتنفيذ قراءة مدخل عن طريق متحسس حرارة مثلا فان وصلت الى مدى معين ولمستها ذراع الروبورت يبدأ الجزء الثاني وهو الميكانيكي من قبل الاخوة اللذين لديهم فكرة ميكانيكية برفع ذراع الروبورت الى مستوى معين وان استطعنا تنفيذ هذا الجزء ممكن تطويره الى جزء اخر والسلام عليكم



أنا يا اخي حطيت الموقع و مشروعي بالكامل ذراع روبوت و إضافة الـ sensor بسيطة جدا بس ما في حدا عميرد
هي مشروعي:
http://www.fawaz.100freemb.com/
حتى فيه فيديو و البرامج عالمايكروكونترولر و كيف توصله بالكمبيوتر على PIC 17f88A


----------



## كنان خضر (28 يونيو 2009)

استطيع المشاركة معكم وتقديم المساعدة المطلوبة وفقا لخبرتي في الالكترونيات


----------



## Eng Algilani (29 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة المشروع رووووعة بس للاسف نحن عرب 
نفكر بالشي الكبير وما نبدا بالاساسيات وللاسف ما نسوي شي 
خلينا اول شي نبدا بتحريك سيارة العاب عن بعد ؟ مش عيب نبدا من الصفر


----------



## محمدالصلوي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله فكرة رائعة جدا.. وأنا معها بكل قوة وسأبذل كل الجهد فيها وطبعا أن مازلت مبدئ ومنكم نستفيد ونطور ذواتنا...!

قرأت كل الموضوع... ووجدت نقاط جدا رائعة تحتاج لترتيب لننطلق... بحاول أرجع بلفه شامله وأرتب النقاط حسب فهمي البسيط ليتم التطوير... لكن أحب تكون مشاركتي الأولى معنوية... لرؤية بعض الردود السلبية رغم هدفها الإيجابي^^

1ـ الغرب لم يصنع من يوم حضارة هم بدؤ من الصفر... لكن ما الذي جعلهم ينطلقون من الصفر... بلا شك ليس الصفر ذاته بل الإحلام الكبيرة جعلتهم يفتشون عن كل الأصفار... وهذا الحلم هنا سيجعلنا نفتش عن كل الأصفار... بمعنى أنه لدينا عدد صحيح يحتاج لأصفار لتكتمل أهميته... إذا فنحن سنحتاج للأصفار وفي كل خطوة للأمام نلتقط صفر... إذا مقولة لنبدأ من الصفر لا تعني أن نتوقف لنجمع الأصفار.. بل لننطلق ونجمع في طريقنا الأصفار...!

2ـ المشاريع الكبيرة لا تكتمل بسرعة وما النصر إلا صبر ساعة... والأهم في نجاح الأعمل شيئين:

أـ التنظم والترتيب ب ـ الإستمرار

وعليه علينيا في عملنا هنا أن ننركز على الترتيب لنظم الأستمرار... حتى إن لم يرى المشروع النور على أيدينا يراه على أيدي أبنائنا.. ليكن مشروع الجيل القادم... لذلك لنجعل للجيل القادم خطوات واضحه يبدؤن منها... لأنه مشكلتان الكبرى أننا لا نبدئ من حيث أنتهى الأسبقون بل نعود إلى نقاط البداية فنقضي على بذلك على التراكمية والإستمرارية..!

هذا مداخلة بسيطة عبارة عن فاصل إعلاني لنستعيد النشاط ونواصل... وقريبا بحاول ترتيب الإفكار لننظر فيما نختاج ونكمل المشروع بأذن الله...!

اللهم إن هذا سهم في سبيل نصرة أمة حبيبك ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اللهم فسدد رميتنا...!
اللهم أن هؤلاء فتية آمنوا بربهم وتعاهدوا على النهضة بأمة الإسلام فزدهم هدى وأنر عقولهم بنورك ووسع أبصارنا ومداركنا وأنجح مشروعنا هذا إنك على كل شيء قدير

^^


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (1 ديسمبر 2010)

mustafa93 قال:


> الاخ العزيز المهندس
> الان انا حأكتب بعض الاشياء التي ستفيدنا في الروبوت بأمكانك ايضا ان تفيدنا في اي شي تعرفه عن هذا المجال ومن ثم نضع المخطط الاساسي للروبوت
> انا الكترونيا تقريبا قادر ولكن بعض العوائق الميكانيكية تمنعني
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 
اخي مشكلتك مع الماتورات يمكن حلها بماتورات السيرفو وهي الافضل ويكون معها جير 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XSXfqd1N58


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (1 ديسمبر 2010)

fawaz_syr قال:


> أنا يا اخي حطيت الموقع و مشروعي بالكامل ذراع روبوت و إضافة الـ sensor بسيطة جدا بس ما في حدا عميرد
> هي مشروعي:
> http://www.fawaz.100freemb.com/
> حتى فيه فيديو و البرامج عالمايكروكونترولر و كيف توصله بالكمبيوتر على pic 17f88a


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروع جميل والى الامام اخي


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اعمل حاليا مع زميل لي على تصميم ذراع الي مع بعض الاضافات اليه 
طبعا انا غير متفرغ بسب دراسة الماستر و العمل و عملي في اكثر من مشروع في ان واحد 
لكن اخواني بالنسبه للفكره فهي جميله لن ارىانكم تريدون الوصول الى الوضع النهائي قبل الابتدائي !!!
هنالك مجموعه محاور للعمل 
المحاكاه :: تكون اما عن طريق سوليد ووركس او سكيتش اب باضافه فيزك بلج ان اليه او عن طريق متلاب
البرمجه :: كلنا نعرف ما هي 
الدوائر الالكترونيه :::
اخواني واخواتي اقترح الاتي 
ان يتم اعتماد تصميم اسهل كبدايه وفيه يتم شرح الخطوات بشكل بسيط و سهل لتعم الفائده للجميع فلكل منا نقط قوه و نقط ضعف ,,, لو تم اعماد عربه بدل الارجل يكون افضل للمرحله الاولى ,,,, اما المعالجات الكمبيوتريه فبحاجه الى درايه في التعامل مع المجسات بشكل مميز خاصه الصوري منها ,,,
اعتذر لكوني اطلت ولكن لي عوده حالما سنحت لي الفرصه ,,, وساقوم ان شاء الله بشرح مشروعي و شرح بعض المفاهيم للمجسات وطرق التعامل معها و المحركات و طرق الربط مع الكمبيوتر بجميع منافذه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

